# Mike's Bike Sacramento



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I bought the $95 5 year service plan from Mike's Bike Sacramento when I bought my bike. This has to be the worst bike shop that I ever done business with. When I had my wheels trued the dish was a good quarter of inch off. They didn't tighten the lockring and had my hub chewed up. They maladjusted my rear deraliur and told me that I needed a $150 tune up. I adjusted using the barrel adjuster and the shifting was fine. etc...etc.... A horrible, horrible place to do business. I was wondering if the Mike's Bike in the bay area this bad ?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

Check out the reviews section at MTBR for a feel for how the knobby tire set feels about the shops. http://bikeshops.mtbr.com/


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Anyone can make mistakes - but are they going to correct theirs? I've not heard anything bad about Mike's Bikes service department in Palo Alto... I guess it all depends on who's doing the wrenching.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if the Mike's in Palo Alto provides the same level of service but I typically stay away from deals where you get lifetime service or any type of service plan (free or otherwise). I've had several bad experiences with those types of deals which forced me to learn how to service my bike myself. I have a good local shop who I rely on for things I can't handle (wheel truing, headset install and frame prep). Bikes are simple machines and it's easy to learn how to maintain your bike. 

I would suggest picking up Zinn and the Art of Road Bike Maintenance (or the mountain bike one... both are about the same I use the mountain bike one to maintain my road bike). I also use the instructions in the Park Took web site. 

Along with the books I would get one of those bike tool kits from Performance (should be about $45) it will have just about everything you need to get started. The quality of the tools are not shop quality but you won't be using them as much as the shops use their tools. Eventually you can upgrade the tools you use the most. Also invest in a decent bike stand (I would recommend the Park PC-10 or something similar). All together your maintenance kit (book + tools + stand) should cost you about 2~3 tune ups but the ROI is a lifetime of tune-ups (without waiting for a shop to schedule you in... I've never missed a ride because my bike was in the shop). 

It's a bummer about the service plan.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience, but my comments are going to be along the lines of CM's. Occasionally, and unfortunately, mechanics are not on par with the rest of the shop. When I bought my first bike from an LBS, I didn't know anything about bicycles, so I took it in for its 1 month free check-up/tune-up. What a disaster. I doubt the person that worked on my road bike had ever ridden one. I realized it was best to learn to do the majority of the simple and moderately-difficult stuff myself, picked up Zinn, became familiar with the Park site, etc. That experience really steered me away from the store for a long time, but their sales staff is great and their parts stock is pretty good. One time I was looking for a Specialized Toupe seat (they're a Specialized dealer) and the one they had in stock was defective, so the sales person called around to other stores in the area to see if they had one in stock. I know, not a big deal, but I thought it was pretty nice.

My experience at Mike's Bikes in Palo Alto has only been good. I just bought a Tarmac SL frameset from them. Got a good price and the sales people were very knowledgeable and helpful regarding my more technical questions. I built the bike up myself but didn't really want to cut the carbon steerer myself since I've never done it before, don't have the tools, etc. Took the bike in (unannounced) and the mechanic cut it while I waited.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

full disclosure: I'm sponsored by Mike's Bikes. however, that sponsorship decision was mine. I chose Mike's as our sponsor even though I worked at a different bike shop for 4 years.

why did I choose Mike's? 

by and far, they have the most knowledgeable staff I've found in a multi-location shop in the bay area. 

they respect women and value our business.

the are interested in being involved with our club and team (not simply giving us a discount).

staff turnover is very low.

they take good care of me and my bike.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I spent $3500 on a bike and was promised a custom bike fit. So after the credit card cleared I asked for the fitting. kristy said she was to busy and after talking to her for about 10 minutes she asked me if my bike was a carbon bike ? She's the floor manager. She told me to come back in a couple of days. I did. She was still too busy. And when I bought my bike they only put 60 psi in the tires. Good thing I checked because I was riding my bike home. My carbon bike was making a ticking noise and I brought it in and the mechanic told me that was "normal" for a carbon bike. It turned out I had a crack around a eyelet on my rear wheel. I discovered two weeks later. Besides not knowing how to true a wheel, put air in a tire, tighten a lockring, adjust a deralliur etc.... I asked for my $95 back. Brian the manager laughed at me. He said I got good service. They maladjusted my rear deralliur telling me I needed new cables and a $150 tune up. They just turned the rear barrel adjuster a couple of turns. I re-adjusted and my drive train has been running fine for the last 3000miles. Think about it. I got 5 years of wheel truieng, adjustments and free labor on most parts replacements and I wanted my money back. I got took. Where they goofed up with me is when they took me for a rube that knew nothing about bikes and they tried to take me for a ride. There not the worst bike shop I ever been in but close. For a place that sells high end bikes. There terrible. I still got 4 years on my service contract and I would never let any of those idiots touch my bike. If you want to use Mike's Bikes I got 2 words for you "Good Luck".


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

I have gone into Mike's Bike in Palo Alto a few times but rarely buy anything. So I don't have anything positive or negative to say about them. However I think the level of service you get if you are Lorri Lee Lown of Velogirls versus the average person is very different. My feeling is there are better bike shops out there then Mike's Bike in the Bay Area.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

parity said:


> However I think the level of service you get if you are Lorri Lee Lown of Velogirls versus the average person is very different.


eh, I get bad service at shops just like everyone else. and I get great service at some shops who I don't have a sponsor relationship with.

honestly? the secret to receiving good service is to treat the staff with respect. get to know them. be kind and friendly and patient. treat them like human beings. don't walk into a bike shop with a sense of entitlement because you're a 45 year old CAT5 racer and you DESERVE special treatment. 

beyond that, educate yourself as much as possible about your bikes so you can communicate with the staff. 

folks who work in bike shops are typically pretty intelligent, well-educated people. they CHOOSE to work in a bike shop. too often, I see customers treat them as though they worked at mcdonalds. 

maybe I'm too simplistic here, but what comes around goes around. if you respect others, they'll respect you.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

My feelings on 5 years of service for $95 is this: You will probably take your bike in 4 times a year (based on every 3 months) to get standard maintenance. That means your paying $4.75 for a quick tune-up. At first look it's an unbelievable deal but how much service do you think your really going to get for $4.75? 

The real value for the bike shop is to get you back in the door and find other issues above and beyond the covered service and charge your for it. That's how that $95/5 year service plan become profitable. Bike shops are in business to make money and the margins on selling actual bicycles are extremely low. The high margins are on accessories, clothing and service. When I took my bikes in for the included service some how they always found something that needed replacing, weird how that worked. When I paid for service they always seem to take care of me. 

As as side note, when I learned to do it myself somehow parts seemed to last longer and my bike started running better.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

Cranky Monkey is right. I was a rube to think I was going to get all that service for $95. I did treat everybody with respect. I trusted these people. I went out of my way to try and be friends with everybody. After all these are the experts that were going to take care of my bike. Of course I treated them with respect. I just went to Southern Ca. for a big ride. I tuned my bike myself. Its never ran better. I think the key for good customer service is to have someone competent to work on your bike. These guys are a disaster.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

saccycling said:


> Cranky Monkey is right. I was a rube to think I was going to get all that service for $95. I did treat everybody with respect. I trusted these people. I went out of my way to try and be friends with everybody. After all these are the experts that were going to take care of my bike. Of course I treated them with respect. I just went to Southern Ca. for a big ride. I tuned my bike myself. Its never ran better. I think the key for good customer service is to have someone competent to work on your bike. These guys are a disaster.


No, no, no!

I don't mean to be harsh or critical, but Velogirl is wrong- it's nice to treat people with respect [it's a mark against your soul if you don't, and you do catch more flies with honey than vinegar], but they have an _obligation_ to give you the service you purchased- it's not a gift. They're not being nice to you. If they didn't like you, and felt you weren't kissing the right part of their anatomy, they should have refunded your money and told you to go elsewhere.

I don't mean to be harsh or critical, but Cranky Monkey is wrong- regardless of whether they make a ton of money or not, they owe you what they promised. It's a contract. They are obliged to meet the terms of that contract. It's not an option. They're free to raise their prices in the future if they feel they aren't making enough money. (As an example, I bought a bike at [edit to get the name right- oops!] Pleasant Hill Cyclery. It came with a lifetime service plan included in the bike's purchase price, parts extra. They have never once tried to sell me a part I didn't need, and the head mechanic told me I didn't need parts I suggested replacing when I brought it in for a tune up. I have gone there and had them busy and had to wait my turn to buy accessories. But one time when I went in with a problem with a bike that cost less than a thousand dollars and they were busy, the owner told a mechanic to stop what he was doing and fix my bike while I waited. I don't know what their margin on bikes is, but I got it for less than list price, and they've been in business for more than 30 years treating customers with respect and not padding bills).

If you've documented the problems, you should have no trouble getting your money back from Visa for the service plan. One way businesses learn not to rip off customers is when they start getting charge backs. They _must_ stop when they get so many that Visa threatens to pull their merchant account. Of course, I'd give them a chance to make it right before then. Just tell whomever is in charge that you don't want to take it up with Visa, but you haven't gotten what you've paid for. It would be a big help to go in when they aren't busy so you can get somebody's attention, and calmly and coolly tell them every problem you've encountered, and that you want them corrected, or you want your money back. If anybody laughs tell them you're serious, and they will be getting a charge back if they fail to make it right. Most shops would much rather give the refund than get the charge back.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

Excellent advice. I did pay for the bike and extended service plan with a Visa. I'll contact them tomorrow. I'm so pissed with Mike's bikes Sacramento that I've planned on taking them to small claims court. It will cost me $35 to file and I would have to find someone over 18 to serve the papers. I gave them plenty of opportunities. I realize everybody makes mistakes. But every frickin time they touched my bike they screwed up something. Velo girl is right. What goes around comes around. That's why the last couple of times I was in there, it was like walking into a ghost town. The whole experience for a year was a nightmare. I just wanted my money back. If they want to take this to the wall. I'm willing to take it as far as I can. Is there a corporate office ? I'm trying to figure out where I would have to serve the papers if I sue them. Right now I'm in the process on how to sue them in small claims court. Its going to take a little more work than I planned on but thats ok. Theres no way I'm walking away from this one.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

saccycling said:


> Excellent advice. I did pay for the bike and extended service plan with a Visa. I'll contact them tomorrow. I'm so pissed with Mike's bikes Sacramento that I've planned on taking them to small claims court. It will cost me $35 to file and I would have to find someone over 18 to serve the papers. I gave them plenty of opportunities. I realize everybody makes mistakes. But every frickin time they touched my bike they screwed up something. Velo girl is right. What goes around comes around. That's why the last couple of times I was in there, it was like walking into a ghost town. The whole experience for a year was a nightmare. I just wanted my money back. If they want to take this to the wall. I'm willing to take it as far as I can. Is there a corporate office ? I'm trying to figure out where I would have to serve the papers if I sue them. Right now I'm in the process on how to sue them in small claims court. Its going to take a little more work than I planned on but thats ok. Theres no way I'm walking away from this one.


You should be able to solve it through Visa. I know a small business owner who says it's nearly impossible to get Visa to listen to a business even when they're right. They always side with the card holder. But, and you'll need to check with the court over this, my brother, a lawyer, told me (and this was months back in passing, which is why I'm suggesting you check) that registered mail service is now legal in California. When they get the service they either acknowledge it to the court, or they are liable to pay for a process server regardless of whether they win or loose- now this may only be for the Superior Court, which is where lawyers do business, so check. I'm not sure where you'd serve, but it would have to be the correct address. Again, the small claims court should be able to offer guidance, but I'd guess you'd serve the place where you lost your money- the shop.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

just curious, but have you tried contacting store management (sacramento) or corporate management (Matt Adams)? shouldn't that be your first contact before you involve VISA or go to small claims court? if you're not happy, give the company the chance to make you happy.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

I would love to solve this before I contact Visa or go to small claims court. I sent emails to the head office and they forwarded them to the manager of Mike's Bikes of Sacramento. The manager of the Sacramento store basically laughed at me and told me I got good service from them and I'm not getting my money back. I would be willing to deal with someone in the corporate office if you could give me the information. I tried googling Mike's Bikes and I only get there website that has no useful info. I would love to hear from corportate because I would like to know if this is Mike's Bikes policy to screw people over or is this only the Mike's Bike in Sacramento policy.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm sorry your having problem. I bought my bike from Mike's Bikes Sac in August of '06. I did buy the service plan. I haven't had any problems with any of the mechanics tuning my bike, granted its not a $3000 bike, just a $700 hybrid, but every time I've had them tune it, it rides great. 

Wayne is the head mechanic at Mike's Bikes Sacramento and I've always been treated great by him or any of the mechanics there. Same goes for sales people. 

Regardless, I hope it get resolved for you.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

contact Matt Adams (co-owner) at [email protected]


----------



## Slave2Gravity (Jul 13, 2007)

A lot of long winded posts, so I'll try to be brief. Sports shops (bike, ski, camping, whatever) are always hit or miss, even within the same shop. The secret is to research not a shop, but a mechanic. Build a relationship with the guy (or girl), treat them well and ALWAYS request work done by them. That way they'll know you, they'll know the bike and its history and are less likely to cut corners. Additionally, the more self-reliant you can be, the less you need to worry about shoddy maintenance experiences.

$95 service plan is a good deal if you don't like to wrench. A typical tune up (which should be done every year) is $75. Do the math - $75 + $75 +$75 + $75 + $75 = a lot more than the initial cash outlay. Then factor in conveniences like wheel truing, flat fixing and any type of other nuisance adjustments you can just have done and the value of the plan really pops out. I don't have any experience with the Sac MB, but in PA Kenny is incredibly well regarded as a Mechanic. Dave and Mike are also top notch with plenty of wrenching and racing experience.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Slave2Gravity said:


> A lot of long winded posts, so I'll try to be brief... The secret is to research not a shop, but a mechanic. Build a relationship with the guy (or girl), treat them well and ALWAYS request work done by them.


 The problem with finding one good wrench is that wages are low and turnover is high. One thing you can do is tip the mechanic. Five dollars doesn't buy much these days, but it does buy a smile, and attention to detail. The first time I did it the guy gave my bike a quick once over and found the brakes weren't properly adjusted. He should have found it the first time, but there was probably a rack of bikes to fix and a boss breathing down his neck to get them done.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

If the wrench does a good job, let him know. Show him some appreciation. Call him after a ride and say thanks. If he has done something extraordinary, offer to buy him and his staff a 12 pack of good beer or a case of soda.

By doing this, I have an established relationship with a great mechanic. He's taught me a lot on how to do my own wrenching and I do appreciate that.

Btw, I would never ever set foot into a Mikes Bikes. Long story...

jps


----------



## hun (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought the 5 year service agreement for $95. The first couple of times that I used it. I was supposed to get the wheel trued and it looked like they didn't even touch them. They took 45 minutes to adjust my deralliur and it still didn't shift right. I went home and went online and adjusted the deralliurs in 5 minutes. And when I complained about the service I recieved. I basically was told if I wasn't happy with there service I should go elsewhere. There are at least a half a dozen other bike shops in a 20 mile radius that sell the same bikes. I would never buy a bike or bring my bike in for service at Mikes Bikes Sacramento.


----------



## folsom_cyclist (Jun 24, 2004)

2 words ---- Bicycles Plus


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Been to both Mike's Bike in Palo Alto and San Francisco and while I only bought a couple of accessories from them, I did find their customer service very friendly. However, the one in Palo Alto, I find their service very pricey. I merely wanted a bike packaged and they quoted me a whopping $100.. or was it $120? Anyways, I have to pick the up the box and and take it to UPS myself. I went to a "real" LBS... by "real" I mean a shop that only has one location and pretty much the same staff for the past 10 years. The mechanic packaged my bike for $40. And when the receiver received it, he called and thank me for the extra packaging care. 

Couple years later i am still going to this shop and from time to time I bring that same mechanic a 6-pack or give him a little tip every once in awhile. He actually did my last build for me. I bought the frameset somewhere else because they didn't carry that particular brand. I sometimes even just go in and do a quick chit-chat if he isn't busy. Only regret is not finding that shop sooner.


----------

